# US/European Arteon Differences



## 1ToBeOn2Wheels (Jul 6, 2010)

In case anyone is curious, let's get a list going of all the differences (some might say cost-cutting) for the US/North American Arteon compared to the European spec.

1. No sweeping amber turn signals (although this is true across all of VW, Audi, etc.)
2. No '4Motion' branded sliding tray for the storage area behind the shifter. US spec is open with no door and USB port is moved from inside the tray to on the shifter trim.
3. 8-speed conventional automatic instead of the 7-speed dual clutch (DSG).
4. No 9" infotainment screen available.
5. No USB or "plug" outlet for rear seat (cigarette lighter power supply only).
6. No Auto Hold button on electronic parking brake.
7. Detuned EA888 engine w/ less power.

Feel free to add anything I forgot.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

1ToBeOn2Wheels said:


> In case anyone is curious, let's get a list going of all the differences (some might say cost-cutting) for the US/North American Arteon compared to the European spec.
> 
> 1. No sweeping amber turn signals (although this is true across all of VW, Audi, etc.)
> 2. No '4Motion' branded sliding tray for the storage area behind the shifter. US spec is open with no door and USB port is moved from inside the tray to on the shifter trim.
> ......


No matter what you think, VW needs to follow USA lighting regs.

USA buyers are more interesting in cup holders than tidy storage. Luckily the Golf R slipped thru with the cover intact.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

1ToBeOn2Wheels said:


> In case anyone is curious, let's get a list going of all the differences (some might say cost-cutting) for the US/North American Arteon compared to the European spec.
> 
> 1. No sweeping amber turn signals (although this is true across all of VW, Audi, etc.)
> 2. No '4Motion' branded sliding tray for the storage area behind the shifter. US spec is open with no door and USB port is moved from inside the tray to on the shifter trim.
> ...


I have a lot

Optional equipment we cannot add in the USA:
1. Rear side airbags
2. Heads up display
3. Media control with LTE wifi
4. Electrical release trailer hitch
5. Proactive occupant protection system (closes the windows and sunroof and tightens the seatbelts in the event of collision)
6. Traffic sign recognition (we get embedded speed limit info in discover media nav)
7. Fire extinguisher
8. DAB+ radio (we get siriusXM)
9. Smoker's package
10. Acoustic pack
11. Heated windshield
12. Parking heater system (we get remote start)
13. Orxy white or reflex silver paint
14. 17" cardiff, 17" marstrand, 18" almere, 19" chennai dark, or 20" rossario light rims
15. 2.0 TDI engine choice
16. Satin chrome mirror caps

Other differences I have noticed between the EU and US versions:
1. No R steering wheel or R-Line seats on R-Line trim (we get the standard seats and steering wheel with r-line badge)
2. When you get discover pro 9" headunit (n/a in usa), it changes the climatronic controls from having separate ac/heated seat buttons, to combining those buttons.
3. There is no traction control defeat button below the auto start/stop button on the US version (you disable it though the car's menu)


----------



## MikeLowell (Jan 11, 2013)

There’s no wireless charging in the US one either. Although I hear it was pretty pointless in Europe since it didn’t fit the larger phones anyway.


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

Yeah to me at least the DSG can potentially make a significant dynamic difference, on the touchy feely side not having the r-steering wheel and r-line seats is also a bummer!


----------



## 1ToBeOn2Wheels (Jul 6, 2010)

kaysid said:


> Yeah to me at least the DSG can potentially make a significant dynamic difference, on the touchy feely side not having the r-steering wheel and r-line seats is also a bummer!


That's right, I forgot about the R-line steering wheel. Not a place I like to see cost cutting especially given the price of the R-line package.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

MikeLowell said:


> There’s no wireless charging in the US one either. Although I hear it was pretty pointless in Europe since it didn’t fit the larger phones anyway.


Strange, I have not seen anything indicating wireless charging was standard or even an option on the eu arteon. 

It is def an option on the new Touareg:










I did find a few other things that are different or n/a in the usa version of the arteon 

1) "Traffic Jam Assistant" 
It is basically a steering assistant that controls the cars wheel in traffic like in the audi A8. We will just get the adaptive cruise with stop/go, and the lane keep assist (which only works over 40mph and is not a hands free system).

2) In europe you get 6 months free of apple music when you get a new arteon with the optional apple carplay (carplay/android auto is optional in europe and standard in the usa)

3) The USA version has the amber reflector lights in the bumpers whereas these are not in the euro version

4) The elegnace trim in europe has an elegance badge on the side of the car (in the us we just get silver side badges without writing, or r-line side badges)


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

ice4life said:


> ......3) The USA version has the amber reflector lights in the bumpers whereas these are not in the euro version....


Just as the USA regs require...... Have you seen any USA vehicle since 1968 that does not have the amber front side lights?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

ice4life said:


> Strange, I have not seen anything indicating wireless charging was standard or even an option on the eu arteon.


So it seems VW de uses classification of phone systems. The comfort phone system (which is the normal bluetooth setup) seems to include wireless charging no matter the vehicle. The business phone system offers the sim card slot so that you can integrate the phone into the headunit and use the cars antenna. 

While I have not confirmed that the arteon offers wireless charging, i would think if you optioned up the comfort or business systems that it might just include it..


----------



## CustomBuilder (Mar 7, 2017)

ice4life said:


> I have a lot
> 
> Optional equipment we cannot add in the USA:
> 1. Rear side airbags
> ...


_*Well that Does it - Looking at Honda Accord ! #2 is Really like that Very Bad . #10 is Very Nice to have Usually Excellent Glass -with- more Layers 20 Lbs more - 
Not a Big Deal 20lbs. , But Safety Item - Needed over here for Sure in Cities with Car Jacking ..Thief's Really makes it Harder & Quieter - Just for Sound Control I'd Buy that ! 
#13 - I Like the Silver - it's a very Popular color selection . . Haaa What's Up - taking away Metallic which are Generally Better Paint ~ Period ! 
#15 I New VW would Chicken Out on that USA Paper Work on TDI - Huge Bite in the A$$
#6 I have tried New Model with this and it does come in Handi - even Picks Up on School Zones and Very Quick . . *
_


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

CustomBuilder said:


> _*Well that Does it - Looking at Honda Accord ! #2 is Really like that Very Bad . #10 is Very Nice to have Usually Excellent Glass -with- more Layers 20 Lbs more -
> Not a Big Deal 20lbs. , But Safety Item - Needed over here for Sure in Cities with Car Jacking ..Thief's Really makes it Harder & Quieter - Just for Sound Control I'd Buy that !
> #13 - I Like the Silver - it's a very Popular color selection . . Haaa What's Up - taking away Metallic which are Generally Better Paint ~ Period !
> #15 I New VW would Chicken Out on that USA Paper Work on TDI - Huge Bite in the A$$
> ...


Just a few notes:

#13- there is a silver option for the us. There are 2 silvers for europe- i was just highlighting the specific colors n/a in the usa

#15- they are not allowed by law to sell diesels in the us- part of their settlement with the doj/epa

#6- like i posted you will get the speed limit info on the us software for the discover media nav, we just don't get the more sophisticated system that knows all signs


----------



## CustomBuilder (Mar 7, 2017)

*I Wish VW - Had Kept*

It Looks Nice & Design has been Up Dated Greatly .

Few Items I would have like to have seen the 6 Speed Over Here is is Being Offered in Euro , UK etc. They Actually get Choice of 7 Drive-Trains . . 

I Would have Like the TDI even the 190 Hp Unit Attached to the 7 Speed DGS - would make Nice MPG 

Gas Version with the R Turbo isn't going to do well and Most Likely needs 90/91 Octane . . 

Where as the Honda Accord has 10 Speed 2.0T and Runs 28 Mpg - to - 34 Mpg on Cheap Regular . . .

Arteon - It Gained a Lot of Weight - That's One thing It should have Not Done !

OK - Tuners will like the R style & Turbo , they will most Likely find out later that the Large Air Box from the 240PS Diesel is the Hot setup !
Diesels look to have Battery in Trunk ! 

Battery Here : https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DnVZO-VWwAYBFdr.jpg

see It Here ? :https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DnVZO-eWwAAcRyl.jpg


----------



## passsattdi (Aug 11, 2012)

CustomBuilder said:


> It Looks Nice & Design has been Up Dated Greatly .
> 
> Few Items I would have like to have seen the 6 Speed Over Here is is Being Offered in Euro , UK etc. They Actually get Choice of 7 Drive-Trains . .
> 
> ...


Hopefully Trump will fix the TDI issue. Oblunder pushed for that to help Government Motors (GM).

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

passsattdi said:


> Hopefully Trump will fix the TDI issue......


 He can't "fix" anything.


----------



## Amiz81 (May 4, 2009)

CustomBuilder said:


> Diesels look to have Battery in Trunk !
> 
> Battery Here : https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DnVZO-VWwAYBFdr.jpg
> 
> see It Here ? :https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DnVZO-eWwAAcRyl.jpg


I have a TSI 280 and my battery is placed in the trunk. The location depends on whether you have parking heater or not. 

Ordered a grill from the US model today, much nicer than the one we have in Europe because you do not have a license plate holder


----------



## eastbayrae (Sep 2, 2012)

This is common across all VAG group products; the US gets lower spec'ed vehicles with no way of adding them as options. Some of the stuff can be added later if you want to mod the car. Also, we don't get some of the models at all (eg VW Caddy, Amorak, Audi RS6 Avant, Audi TT-RS Cab, etc.).


----------



## KurtK (Feb 13, 2012)

It's certainly true that the European models have more premium features and options available than what we get here in N. America. I would just remind everyone that there's a price tag for these goodies and VW has to market their vehicles at lower and more competitive prices here. They are not viewed as a premium brand in our market. Does the European Arteon have nicer features, especially the DSG transmission? Yes, it does. Would you pay $55,000 for this vehicle? I don't think so. I did a quick conversion of the price in Germany for a reasonably well equipped model. 48,000 Euros = $55,000 USD. If they want to sell the car at $40,000 or below, something has to go.


----------



## eastbayrae (Sep 2, 2012)

So of it is our archaic NTSB, namely the rules in headlights. I don’t see us ever getting the Audi Matrix headlights due to the rules on headlight output, same with the camera side view mirrors. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

eastbayrae said:


> So of it is our archaic NTSB, namely the rules in headlights. I don’t see us ever getting the Audi Matrix headlights due to the rules on headlight output, same with the camera side view mirrors.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It's funny- plenty of people with the "Matrix-Design" lights on Audis and Porsches just code the matrix lighting feature themselves. It is embedded in the software, just deactivated. Even says on the order sheets: "decoding for NA lighting." Even though they are not legal, no one knows, and the technology is superb.


----------



## eastbayrae (Sep 2, 2012)

ice4life said:


> It's funny- plenty of people with the "Matrix-Design" lights on Audis and Porsches just code the matrix lighting feature themselves. It is embedded in the software, just deactivated. Even says on the order sheets: "decoding for NA lighting." Even though they are not legal, no one knows, and the technology is superb.


Ah so it's like with all of the coding that can be changed via the VCDS? Good to know. I thought the hardware wasn't there at all.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

eastbayrae said:


> Ah so it's like with all of the coding that can be changed via the VCDS? Good to know. I thought the hardware wasn't there at all.


On the Arteon, I do not believe it offers matrix lighting, even in EU. If it does, we are not getting the hardware in the US. I was referencing Porsche and Audi who sell the matrix-design lights as an option- They even tell you in a disclaimer that they will be activated for free at the dealer if/when legal in the US. Take a look at the configurators.


----------



## Faramarz1 (May 13, 2010)

ice4life said:


> On the Arteon, I do not believe it offers matrix lighting, even in EU. If it does, we are not getting the hardware in the US. I was referencing Porsche and Audi who sell the matrix-design lights as an option- They even tell you in a disclaimer that they will be activated for free at the dealer if/when legal in the US. Take a look at the configurators.


The Arteon in Europe has a similar feature called dynamic light assist. It also has dynamic cornering lights which uses navigation data to illuminate bends and intersections similar to MB advanced multi-beam feature. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Faramarz1 said:


> The Arteon in Europe has a similar feature called dynamic light assist. It also has dynamic cornering lights which uses navigation data to illuminate bends and intersections similar to MB advanced multi-beam feature.


Yeah I guess you're right- technically VW's dynamic light assist which dips/moves the main beam and uses the cornering lamps is tantamount to matrix lighting (although less complex). I would imagine you could code it on the US models SEL and above (as the SE does not feature the same lights with cornering/weather lamp).

Here it is in action on the Arteon:


----------



## Faramarz1 (May 13, 2010)

ice4life said:


> Yeah I guess you're right- technically VW's dynamic light assist which dips/moves the main beam and uses the cornering lamps is tantamount to matrix lighting (although less complex). I would imagine you could code it on the US models SEL and above (as the SE does not feature the same lights with cornering/weather lamp).
> 
> Here it is in action on the Arteon:


I see no physical difference between the US SEL headlights and the Euro advanced LEDs so hopefully the feature could be activated using vcds/obdeleven 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Amiz81 said:


> I have a TSI 280 and my battery is placed in the trunk. The location depends on whether you have parking heater or not.
> 
> Ordered a grill from the US model today, much nicer than the one we have in Europe because you do not have a license plate holder


yeah, but I have been wanting to do a euro plate front mount, and found out today while washing the car intimately, that the filler panel is fused into the plastic grill as one solid piece. While it is nice that it has the chrome strips running through the filler panel, it would mean I'd need a whole new bumper and after what I just went through to avoid that, I think I am going to have to pass on this mod


----------



## SDArteon (Jun 16, 2019)

*Satin Chrome Mirror Caps anyone?*

In the UK, thse are fitted standard to the "elegance" model but I could not find a specific part number yet - it appears that VW sell a primed version which need to be painted. Part number: 3G0857538 X GRU where X can be = B C J etc the paint code is Reflex Silver LA7W.

Can our UK friends tell us if silver can be obtained?

I am interested in this simple cosmetic change and like to avoid getting out my spraying equipment!

Maybe a group buy?

16. Satin chrome mirror caps

Other differences I have noticed between the EU and US versions:
1. No R steering wheel or R-Line seats on R-Line trim (we get the standard seats and steering wheel with r-line badge)
2. When you get discover pro 9" headunit (n/a in usa), it changes the climatronic controls from having separate ac/heated seat buttons, to combining those buttons.
3. There is no traction control defeat button below the auto start/stop button on the US version (you disable it though the car's menu)[/QUOTE]


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

*Driver Assistant Systems We Don't Get*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtTQDlCJC8I


----------



## SDArteon (Jun 16, 2019)

SDArteon said:


> In the UK, thse are fitted standard to the "elegance" model but I could not find a specific part number yet - it appears that VW sell a primed version which need to be painted. Part number: 3G0857538 X GRU where X can be = B C J etc the paint code is Reflex Silver LA7W.
> 
> Can our UK friends tell us if silver can be obtained?
> 
> ...


----------



## SDArteon (Jun 16, 2019)

*Product Features for the US 2019 Arteon SE*

Looks like there is a lot more factory configurable items than the simple sales leaflet describes.

here is my non-R line SE. - There sure are a lot of "withouts"
Model Year: 2019
Description: Arteon Basic 200 A8A
Sales Type: 3H72Q8
Delivery date: May 25, 2019
Engine Code: DLRB
Transmission Code: SCG
Colors
TYPE COLOR CODE
LACQUER NUMBER (LACQUER BODY/ROOF NO.) DESCRIPTION
Interior TO Titanium Black/Titanium Black/Titanium
Black/St.Tropez
Exterior (Body/roof) H7/H7 LC5B Atlantic Blue Metallic/Atlantic Blue Metallic
PR-Numbers
CON.
NO.
NO. ORIGIN FAMILY DESCRIPTION
1 0B5 L RST Wheelbase
2 0EW L EDF Installation differentiation for transmission AQ450 -- vehicle components --
3 0FA L FAD Standard manufacturing sequence
4 0K0 L ASY Without alternative drive system
5 0M4 L KBV Fuel tank
6 0NB L SZU Nameplate set in basic style
7 0P7 L AER Rear tailpipe
8 0RF L ZSS With electronic steering column lock
9 0SC L SAU Labels/plates in English
10 0TA L ZFM Without floor mats
11 0VM L BTA Information kit in American English
12 0Y4 L KLZ Cold and tropical climatic zones (US)
13 0YF L GKH Weight range 6 installation control only, no requirement forecast
14 1A5 L KRS Fuel system for SI engine
15 1AS L BRS Electronic stability control (ESC)
16 1D0 L AHV Without trailer hitch (not any more)
17 1E7 L AKB Activated carbon canister ORVR, for intensified evaporation system, siphoning device for fueling
18 1EB L TYP Without identification plate
19 1G6 L RER Space-saving spare wheel
20 1JP L DFH Rear shock absorption
21 1KZ L BAH Disk brakes in rear
22 1LB L BAV Disk brakes in front
23 1N3 L LEN Speed-related variable steering assist (Servotronic)
24 1PE L ABR Wheel bolts with anti-theft protection (unlockable)
25 1Q2 L TGL Mass damper for steering wheel, 36 Hz
26 1S1 L BOW Tool kit and jack
27 1SA L TWU Without additional front underbody guard
28 1T0 L VBK Without first aid kit and warning triangle
29 1X1 L ATA Four wheel drive
30 1Y3 L DIF Electronic differential lock XDS dynamic traction support
31 1Z2 L KRM Increase in initial standard fuel filling
32 20A L HYB Without electric motor ( hybrid )
33 2A8 L UEA Delivery equipment for shipment
34 2I0 L CHA Adaptive chassis control with continuous operation
35 2JC L STF Comfort bumpers
36 2WA L ZBR Without additional tires
37 2ZH L LRA Leather-wrapped multifunction steering wheel
*38 31N L KZT Front and rear license plate carrier (NAR*) - see both front and rear should be supplied!!
39 3B7 L ZKV Child seat anchorage as per Canadian requirements a. ISOFIX child seat system
40 3D3 L MIK Center console
41 3FA L DEI Without roof insert (standard roof)
42 3GA L LBH Without luggage/load compartment floor
43 3H0 L LER Without backrest release for front seats
44 3KB L HIS Unsplit rear seat bench, split folding backrest, with center armrest
45 3L5 L SIE Power seat adjustment for both front seats
46 3LJ L TSV Door and side trim panel in foam film, insert in leatherette
47 3Q9 L KOH Three rear head restraints
48 3U1 L GPR Folding trunk cover
49 3W4 L GDM Acoustics package "Standard"
50 3Y0 L SSR Without roll-up sunshade
51 3ZD L SHA 3-point seat belts, outer rear with US label
52 4A3 L SIH Seat heater for front seats separately controlled
53 4B4 L SSL Protective side molding
54 4D0 L KMS Without seat ventilation/massage seat
55 4E2 L SDH Tailgate/trunk lid release from inside (electrically)
56 4F6 L TKV Central locking system Keyless Entry w/ SAFELOCK (NAR/two-stage unlocking)
57 4GF L WSS Windshield in heat-insulating glass
58 4KC L SSH Side and rear windows in heat-insulatingglass
59 4L6 L IRS Breakaway interior rearview mirror, auto-dimming
60 4QQ L RSV 3-point seat belts with tensioner in front and height adjustment, US label
Driver and front passenger airbag with knee airbag (NAR) and front passenger
61 4UT L AIB airbag deactivation
62 4V0 L BSV Without front passenger seat control
63 4X3 L SAB Side airbag in front, with curtain airbag
64 4ZN L ZIE Bright moldings
65 5C1 L KSA Body measures for increased safety requirements
66 5D2 L TRF Carrier frequency 315 MHz
67 5K4 L LAC Transport protection cover (shape- adapted system) with additional transport protection measures
68 5MT L EIH Decorative inserts
69 5RR L ASR Right exterior mirror: convex (US)
70 5SH L ASL Left exterior mirror: flat (US)
71 5XX L SON Sun visors with mirror, illuminated (NAR)
72 5ZG L KOV Head restraints for front seats NAR (x-adjustment)
73 6A0 L FEU Without fire extinguisher
74 6E3 L MAS Center armrest in front
75 6K2 L AWV Forward collision warning incl. autonomous emergency braking, without adaptive cruise control
76 6NA L HIM Unsplit molded headliner
77 6Q2 L SAG Leather gearshift knob/handle
78 6SE L KBB Luggage compartment floor covering in flat needle-punched nonwoven
79 6T1 L INL Interior light in footwell
80 6XN L ASE Exterior mirrors: power-adjustable, separately heated
81 7AG L EDW Electronic engine immobilizer with anti-theft alarm system (for USA)
82 7B6 L STD 12-volt socket(s)
83 7E0 L WSA Without heat accumulator/auxiliary heater
84 7G0 L FVS Without preparation for VTS (vehicle tracking system)
85 7K3 L RDK Direct tire pressure monitoring system, frequency 433 MHz High
86 7L6 L SNA Start-stop system with regenerative braking
87 7M1 L EIL Scuff plates in door apertures with metal cores
88 7MU L AGM Emission standard LEV 3/Tier 3 125
89 7P1 L LOR Power-adjustable lumbar support in front seats
90 7Q0 L NAV Without navigation device
91 7QA L CDR Without CD/DVD for navigation
92 7U2 E STR Preparation for backfitting of engine start plus remote start feature
93 7W0 L ESI Without extended safety system
94 7X0 L EPH Without park distance control
95 7Y1 L SPU Lane change assist
96 7ZS L AED Vehicle class differentiation -3H0-
97 8FA L ZBA Without second battery
98 8G0 L LIA Without light control
99 8GV L GEN Alternator 180 A
100 8IT L HSW LED headlamps
101 8K5 L FLS Automatic headlight control with Coming Home feature -- NAR --
102 8L6 L ANT "diversity" window antenna
103 8N6 L SWS Windshield wiper intermittent control with light/rain sensor
104 8Q3 L LWR Dynamic headlight range control (self-adjusting while driving)
105 8RM L LSE 8 speakers (passive)
106 8S6 L LEL 2 reading lights in front
107 8SL L SBR LED rear combination lamp (NAR)
108 8T2 L GRA Cruise control system (CCS) electronic
109 8TA L NEL Without rear fog lamp
110 8WA L NES Without front fog lamps
111 8X0 L SWR Without headlamp washer system
112 8Y1 L SNH Two-tone horn
113 8Z6 L MKU Hot country
114 9D0 L VEF Without preparation for two-way radio installation
115 9JF L RAU Non-smoker's package (NAR)
116 9M0 L ZUH Without electric auxiliary heater/ fuel-fired parking heater
117 9P7 L SGK Visual and acoustic seat belt reminder, electric contact in buckle
118 9S6 L MFA Multi-function display/on-board computer"Colour"
119 9T0 L BWD Without heated washer nozzles
120 9TJ L WAL Additional LED warning light (door area)in front
121 9WT L AUD MirrorLink
122 9Z0 L BTR Operating voltage 12 V
123 9ZX L VTV Mobile phone interface
124 A60 L KRR Category 0
125 A8B I AUS Basic equipment
126 AV2 L LRV Driving on the right (NAR)
127 B0D L BLB Component parts set, complying with vehicle type for USA (without California),various parts
128 BU1 L TPL Legal requirements for USA 1 States without CARB requirement
129 C08 L COC Operating permit, alteration
130 D14 I MOT 4-cylinder SI engine 2.0 l/200 kW (16 V)turbo FSI, homogeneous base engine isTA2/TT6
131 E0A L AAU No special edition
132 EA0 L ASG Without follow-on warranty
133 EF1 L ECO ECO function
134 EL0 L ONL Without online service
135 EM0 L MKE Without driver alert system
136 ER3 L RCO Regional code " NAR " for radio
137 ES0 L LDO Without vehicle inlet
138 EV0 L LKA Without charging cable
139 F0A L FZS No special purpose vehicle, standard equipment
140 FC0 L IND Without customized installation
141 FM0 L MDS Basic equipment variant
142 G12 L DFV Shock absorption in front
143 G1G I GSP 8-speed automatic transmission for four-wheel drive
144 GM1 L ASM Standard electronic engine sound
145 GP0 L PAM Vehicles without special upgrade measures
146 HM5 L REI All-season tires 245/45 R18 96H (NAR)
147 I8F L RAO Standard radio (Gen2 GP)
148 J0T L BAT Battery 360 A (69 Ah)
149 K8C I KAR Coupe
150 KA2 L KSU With rear view camera system (type 2)
151 KH0 L HKA Climatronic (3-zone) without rear air conditioning control panel
152 KK3 L KUH Refrigerant R1234yf
153 KS0 L HUD Without head-up display
154 L0L L LEA Left-hand drive
155 L47 L GKV Suspension range 47 installation control only, no requirement forecast
156 N4S L SIB Seat trim covers in leatherette
157 NY0 L BGK Standard battery/alternator capacity
158 NZ0 L RUF Without call feature
159 Q4H L VOS Sports comfort seats in front
160 QA0 L KIS Without child seat
161 QG1 L WIV Service interval prolongation
162 QH1 L SPR Voice control
163 QI7 L SEA Service indicator 10 000 miles or 1 year(fix)
164 QJ3 L CHR Chrome package (type 2)
165 QK0 L KAS Without multifunction camera
166 QQ0 L LCP Without add. lights (interior lighting)
167 QR8 L KMP Without dynamic road sign display
168 QV4 L TVE Satellite radio reception USA
169 S0C E SNR Introductory volume
170 SX8 E SNR Model update, week 22
171 TT6 I GMO 4-cylinder SI engine 2.0 l unit 06K.C
172 U52 L RAD Alloy wheels 8J x 18
173 U5C L INS Instrument cluster, mph speedometer USA
174 UG6 L AFH Hill start assist
175 UH1 L FSB Parking brake
176 UI2 L ESS External, AUX-IN jack, USB type A, 2x USB socket
177 UP0 L ZUR Analog clock
178 V0A L REL Tires without specification of tire brand
179 VC0 L GRT Without remote-controlled garage door opener
180 VF1 L FHW Pedal cluster
181 VL4 L FGS Extended, crash-active and predictive pedestrian protection
182 X9A G Equipment options subset for USA


----------



## Dieseldog12 (Jul 29, 2012)

passsattdi said:


> Hopefully Trump will fix the TDI issue. Oblunder pushed for that to help Government Motors (GM).
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


yeah cause California bends to trumps will every chance they get  

VW can bring over a "clean TDI" this very day no need for executive action it just costs too much and in the error of 2.40 gal, people will still buy 5.3l V8 and not think twice about it.


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

I came across some rumors that VW is considering an Arteon shooting brake; with a V6 turbo :laugh:


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

beaumisbro said:


> I came across some rumors that VW is considering an Arteon shooting brake; with a V6 turbo :laugh:


I saw this a little while back! They setup the factory for a new similar model so the SB is likely! The vr6t would be the 🍒 on top


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

SDArteon said:


> Looks like there is a lot more factory configurable items than the simple sales leaflet describes.


That is such a cool detailed list. If I provide you with my VIN can you get the list for mine?


----------



## passsattdi (Aug 11, 2012)

Dieseldog12 said:


> yeah cause California bends to trumps will every chance they get
> 
> VW can bring over a "clean TDI" this very day no need for executive action it just costs too much and in the error of 2.40 gal, people will still buy 5.3l V8 and not think twice about it.


California needs to just go away.. like fall into the ocean and disapear.

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> That is such a cool detailed list. If I provide you with my VIN can you get the list for mine?


This is where you can get all that info and repair manuals for pretty much any Volkswagen. $35 for a day and you can download as much info you want within that period.

I downloaded the Arteon repair manuals last year so they should be updated for the NAR models.

https://erwin.vw.com/erwin/showHomeIntermediateLogin.do


----------

